# After 1.5 years TTC, HSG, Lap..finally, a BFP



## lexsali

I just wanted to post my story since your stories have helped me get through this past year and a half. I never thought I would ever be pregnant again. 

My husband and I have been TTC for a year and a half now. Since I had gotten pregnant in my first month of trying with my daughter 4 years ago, I never expected I wouldn't get pregnant in my first month. That's why I kept pushing it off, because I knew I would get pg on my first try. Well, 6 months later, I was not pregnant. My daughter had begun to ask directly for a baby brother or sister and I cursed myself for waiting so long to TTC again. She would see kids with siblings and get upset. We would catch her "asking" God for a baby brother or sister. She would play alone all by herself all day, and I would try my best to fill that gap for her, but would feel guilty when I had to leave her alone to get my work done. Add to that, my family, friends and in-laws had guessed there was something wrong, and had begun to ask me and my husband about it.

Anyway, all of this had started to get to me, and even though my OB thought there was nothing wrong (I had conceived right away the first time and I was still under 30), she decided to send me for an HSG. The HSG showed both tubes distally blocked.

I cried for days, thinking I would never conceive again. All of those stories online made it sound like once blocked, even if cleared, your tubes would most likely become blocked again. I met with infertility doctors, who recommended IVF, repeating the notion that cleared tubes could become blocked again, sometimes in weeks. My husband and I started to look into overseas IVF where we could pay cash at cheaper clinics, and adoption.

My OB brushed all of this aside and performed a laparascopy on me three months ago. She declared it a success, meeting me several times to show me that my tubes had been cleared and dissuading me from pursuing IVF. She wanted me to try naturally for 6 months. I had begun to embrace the idea of IVF, had almost become an expert on it. I had even booked the tickets to a clinic I had found and was in touch with. I also got in touch with adoption groups and filled out an application for a home study. My husband in particular became enthusiastic about adoption. I was sad to put all of my plans aside again to continue trying even though I knew it wouldn't work.

First month went by, my opk showed I ovulated late. Second month showed some kind of weird double LH surge. Third month I had to travel and that threw everything off again. Fourth month I brought up IVF to my husband again, but also religiously tracked OPK and stayed put, eating right and bd'ing till 5 dpo. Then I caught a bad cold, and took all kinds of OTC cough medicines that I am now regretting. I was hazy for a week, and then at the end of it, I was eating dinner one night and suddenly couldn't finish. The food just didn't look appetizing anymore, it was like I was just shoveling it in. Felt a surge of nausea. Chalked it up to the cold and went to bed early. The next morning was still two days before AF was supposed to show, but I decided to test anyway. I had tested two days ago and had gotten a cold, blank hpt. 

I tested, saw a complete blank, sighed, put the stick on the counter and went to take a shower. As I was drying my hair, I saw it. A strong, pink line. I couldn't believe it. I probably stood there for a few minutes in complete disbelief. Then I yelled for my husband, who was underwhelmed with the pink line. (I guess he wanted to see bold pink lettering saying "pregnant." :0) But I knew it was a positive. Suddenly, last night's nausea made sense. I cried and cried from relief and happiness. I tested again today with the digital and got a "pregnant."

I know it's still early, and a number of things could happen. But right now, I am just relieved and happy. I didn't think I would ever be writing this. But I know how important everyone else's success stories were in getting me through my time. I hope everyone who wants a child gets their dreams to come true. The upside to this is, my husband and I now really want to adopt our third child. Everything really does happen for a reason.


----------



## FutureBabyG

lexsali said:


> I just wanted to post my story since your stories have helped me get through this past year and a half. I never thought I would ever be pregnant again.
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC for a year and a half now. Since I had gotten pregnant in my first month of trying with my daughter 4 years ago, I never expected I wouldn't get pregnant in my first month. That's why I kept pushing it off, because I knew I would get pg on my first try. Well, 6 months later, I was not pregnant. My daughter had begun to ask directly for a baby brother or sister and I cursed myself for waiting so long to TTC again. She would see kids with siblings and get upset. We would catch her "asking" God for a baby brother or sister. She would play alone all by herself all day, and I would try my best to fill that gap for her, but would feel guilty when I had to leave her alone to get my work done. Add to that, my family, friends and in-laws had guessed there was something wrong, and had begun to ask me and my husband about it.
> 
> Anyway, all of this had started to get to me, and even though my OB thought there was nothing wrong (I had conceived right away the first time and I was still under 30), she decided to send me for an HSG. The HSG showed both tubes distally blocked.
> 
> I cried for days, thinking I would never conceive again. All of those stories online made it sound like once blocked, even if cleared, your tubes would most likely become blocked again. I met with infertility doctors, who recommended IVF, repeating the notion that cleared tubes could become blocked again, sometimes in weeks. My husband and I started to look into overseas IVF where we could pay cash at cheaper clinics, and adoption.
> 
> My OB brushed all of this aside and performed a laparascopy on me three months ago. She declared it a success, meeting me several times to show me that my tubes had been cleared and dissuading me from pursuing IVF. She wanted me to try naturally for 6 months. I had begun to embrace the idea of IVF, had almost become an expert on it. I had even booked the tickets to a clinic I had found and was in touch with. I also got in touch with adoption groups and filled out an application for a home study. My husband in particular became enthusiastic about adoption. I was sad to put all of my plans aside again to continue trying even though I knew it wouldn't work.
> 
> First month went by, my opk showed I ovulated late. Second month showed some kind of weird double LH surge. Third month I had to travel and that threw everything off again. Fourth month I brought up IVF to my husband again, but also religiously tracked OPK and stayed put, eating right and bd'ing till 5 dpo. Then I caught a bad cold, and took all kinds of OTC cough medicines that I am now regretting. I was hazy for a week, and then at the end of it, I was eating dinner one night and suddenly couldn't finish. The food just didn't look appetizing anymore, it was like I was just shoveling it in. Felt a surge of nausea. Chalked it up to the cold and went to bed early. The next morning was still two days before AF was supposed to show, but I decided to test anyway. I had tested two days ago and had gotten a cold, blank hpt.
> 
> I tested, saw a complete blank, sighed, put the stick on the counter and went to take a shower. As I was drying my hair, I saw it. A strong, pink line. I couldn't believe it. I probably stood there for a few minutes in complete disbelief. Then I yelled for my husband, who was underwhelmed with the pink line. (I guess he wanted to see bold pink lettering saying "pregnant." :0) But I knew it was a positive. Suddenly, last night's nausea made sense. I cried and cried from relief and happiness. I tested again today with the digital and got a "pregnant."
> 
> I know it's still early, and a number of things could happen. But right now, I am just relieved and happy. I didn't think I would ever be writing this. But I know how important everyone else's success stories were in getting me through my time. I hope everyone who wants a child gets their dreams to come true. The upside to this is, my husband and I now really want to adopt our third child. Everything really does happen for a reason.

Congrats! Wishing you a H &H 9 months.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Congrats :) <3


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats thank you for that me and my df have been trying fo 19 months simce we had a early mc def thinking i need to get checked then hopefully some success will come like it did for yall hope all goes perfectly and ends with a healthy baby


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats hun xx


----------



## fairyy

Congrats :) and thanks for posting this and giving me some hope.


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/bfp_zps9feec02c.gif


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations :D


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats! That is an amazing story! I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## justhoping

congraTS TO U..i hate a hsg yrs ago and since have become infirtile i had asked my ob for a hsg again...and they said since ur hsg from 20 yrs ago was fine ur fine and since u get a positive opk u O right which i know is complete bs..he has since waisted three yrs for me.....people need to go with there gutt..like u did

congrats hun


----------



## sarahok

Thank you for sharing your story. We have been TTC for 12 months with no luck so far, and stories like this really encourage me.


----------

